# Seeking Professional High-end sys. tuner in Houston area



## rewillia (Oct 21, 2012)

I have installed a *high-end system* and am seeking to locate a professional installer in the Houston vicinity to do some system fine tuning and settings adjustments for me. 

The system:

Pioneer DEX-P99RS Stage 4 - 8-channel pre-out HU
Pioneer PRS-D4200F amplifiers (2 installed)
Focal 100KRS and 165KRX2 component speakers + 10" sub
HD Radio Module
Sirius Sat Radio Module

All of the above installed in a 2-dr convertible which features both hard and soft tops.

Installer needs to:

1 -Offer his services based upon a flat hourly rate
2- Be highly knowledgeable about the capabilities of the particular head unit to include reading up on the system components capabilities in order to perform the tuning in a manner that will make use of and maximize the capability across the span and full spectrum of installed equipment including the HU, Amps and installed speakers

Tuning services to include:

Tuning/set up of all 8-channels independently by matching High,Mid, Low and Sub speaker ranges, hZ settings,gains (both HU and amps) and balancing volumes across listening spectrum. Set-up and Pre-setting user preferred HD radio channels, Sat Radio channels, IPOD/USB pre-sets, etc., and programming remote control.

Please respond via PM to me and state your experience/training as well as fees and include local contact information.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

three quick things:

1. what performed the install and if it is a shop, why not have them tune the system?

2. what is your issue with how it sounds that you want most to improve?

3. your ideas for tuning is very specific and i would say it would be easier to find someone you trust and just say, make it sound the best you can given my budget and time constraint  I am sure you can figuyre out the presets and programming stuff on your own?

i will ask around for you, but do you have a rough idea how much you are willing to pay?


----------



## rewillia (Oct 21, 2012)

equipment listed was purchased on-line, i.e. Crutchfield and installed by owner of vehicle (myself)

Yes, I could use the pre-sets the head unit offers but that will likely not result in the best performance considering the Stage 4 head unit affords the capability to individually tune all/each range (High/Mids/Lows/Sub) and where coupled with the dual amps and use of the Focal's K2 speakers may produce a better sound field when manually tuned by a professional that 1) understands the range and capacity of each speaker, 2) is familiar with the head unit's capabilities, 3) and takes into the consideration that the vehicle is a 2-dr roadster/convertible will be able to "maximize" the SQ achievable with the particular set-up.

In terms of what I am willing to spend...well that's why I'm looking for a professional who charges by the hour (flat rate) and I would estimate 8-hrs to be a reasonable amount of time in order to study what the features and capabilities of the installed components are (particularly the head unit) and then using both the proper equipment and a "professional's" set of ears, perform the adjustments/settings that will result in the best overall performance across a wide array of music types. In terms of sound I want quality more so than quantity (but am confident the system that has been installed is capable of both).

Also note - I am in Houston Texas (not California).

Cheers,


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

rewillia said:


> equipment listed was purchased on-line, i.e. Crutchfield and installed by owner of vehicle (myself)
> 
> Yes, I could use the pre-sets the head unit offers but that will likely not result in the best performance considering the Stage 4 head unit affords the capability to individually tune all/each range (High/Mids/Lows/Sub) and where coupled with the dual amps and use of the Focal's K2 speakers may produce a better sound field when manually tuned by a professional that 1) understands the range and capacity of each speaker, 2) is familiar with the head unit's capabilities, 3) and takes into the consideration that the vehicle is a 2-dr roadster/convertible will be able to "maximize" the SQ achievable with the particular set-up.
> 
> ...


i will say this, you are probably better off seeking the help from someone within the DIYMA community on something like this.

most professional shops either do not have a "professional" tuner or really cant afford to spend 8 hours just tuning a car. 

Since not a lot of normal members frequent here, i would perhaps make a second post over on the general audio section asking for Houston area's membrers help. there are some very knowledgable diyma peeps spread throughout the country.

and yes, when i saw your title i knew you were in Houston, i am not aware of a Houston california hehe

b


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i will say this, you are probably better off seeking the help from someone within the DIYMA community on something like this.
> 
> most professional shops either do not have a *"professional" tuner* or really cant afford to spend 8 hours just tuning a car.
> 
> ...


I agree. First of all if you are going to have a higher end system YOU need to learn/know how to tune. There are planty of guys in the Houston area you can GTG with and get some tuning on. Remember to create a form/spreadsheet to keep records of your settings. The last thing you need is to lose power....bye bye tune.

I could make a suggection via PM of a good tuner in the Houston area. But I'd have to contact him to see if he would be willing to do some tuning for you. AND 8 hours is a good start to getting a tune on a system. Most people will tell you it takes a good while to get the tune 'right'. You have to rest your ears and walk away from the tuning session. Then return to evaluate what has been adjusted then continue with the tuning. This won't be a one day event.

Chuck


----------

